# anklets on a barn owl



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have just put new anklets on my female barn owl and i have just noticed that she has managed to get one of the pin things that hold them on off so now one of the anklets only has one on at the top instead of two, im worried that she will get the others off when im asleep or when she is on the glove, does anyone know where i can buy these from as soon as possible?

thanks gary


----------



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

i get all my stuff from Falcon Fabrication or Ben Long Falconry and can be bought online

here are the links,

Falcon Fabrication • Quality Falconry Equipment Supplier

Ben Long Falconry Equipment and Courses - Home

Hope this helps.

James.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks will have a look now


----------

